# Pearl Harbor attack diarama



## jartzh (May 20, 2013)

Has anyone posted a picture of this diorama, or know of one, if so what scale. I have only found the Arizona mode and would like to find the others.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You might try looking in the militar and aircraft forum. https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/170-military-aircraft-models/

The may be in there listed by the ship names :cheers2:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Lol, I have a Animal House, John Belushi, Peril Harbor, quote....:grin2:


----------

